# dying to escape



## chrisboy101 (Sep 8, 2007)

is a mantis constantley tryin to escape normal :?:


----------



## Andrew (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol, boredom post? Yeah, its perfectly normal.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Sep 8, 2007)

yh i am bored its late and i feel so awake


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2007)

Still early here, just 8.33 pm, how are you doing chrisboy101?


----------



## chrisboy101 (Sep 9, 2007)

fine thanks and u?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 9, 2007)

Good, haven't talked to you all week, this would be easier in a chat room :wink:


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 9, 2007)

hahaha, i see. Well get this, on Repticzone (reptile forum) a 18 year old put up a post on the lines of "im 18 looking for a girl who lives near by". COME ON!! how bored can you get!! hahahah.

=-john_jb-=


----------



## joossa (Sep 10, 2007)

> hahaha, i see. Well get this, on Repticzone (reptile forum) a 18 year old put up a post on the lines of "im 18 looking for a girl who lives near by". COME ON!! how bored can you get!! hahahah.=-john_jb-=


Hey, at least this one's on topic. :wink:


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hahahaha yeah, Why don't you just use MSN i have like nearly 400 contacts, i only know about 50 of them in person i've got countless from reptile, mantis, guitar, piano and music forums. its really interesting  

-john_jb1-


----------



## chrisboy101 (Sep 11, 2007)

lol why so many forums! :lol:


----------



## Ian (Sep 11, 2007)

Lets get back on topic guys  

Yea, it sure is normal. I find that adult males seem to do that a lot more than any other.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Sep 11, 2007)

its my creobroter nymph its mad i tell u, mad!! :shock:


----------



## Asa (Sep 11, 2007)

OMGOSH. YOu people really do need a chat room...

Males do this commonly.


----------



## sk8erkho (Sep 12, 2007)

Chat room....hmmmmm!! Administrators!!!!!


----------

